# Como funciona un sensor de PH digital?



## Marcelo (Sep 10, 2005)

Saludos,

Hace ya algún tiempo estuve investigando para hacer un medidor de pH para mi pecera, de manera que pudiera alertar con una alarma cuando el nivel subía o bajaba de una banda previamente establecida por software. Nunca lo llegué a terminar porque no conseguí en mi país, una celda de gel (sensor)que necesitaba para ello, pero la idea era utilizar el circuito siguiente:

http://www.lce.org/equipment/phmeter/phoper.html

Ellos te recomiendan unos electrodos de Carbon/Quinhydrone (no los conozco). Tiene según ellos, una resolución de 0.05 unidades de pH

Para conectarlo al PC, habría que implementar a la salida del medidor, un convertidor A/D para transformar los milivotios medidos a valores BCD y un buffer para conectarlo al puerto paralelo del PC. Y luego hacer el software.

Espero que te sirva de inicio.

Saludos.


----------



## reis23 (Sep 12, 2005)

Gracias por la respuesta Marcelo.

En los últimos días eh estado buscando en la Web y he encontrado una zonda pH económico reciclable (HI 1332B) de la marca Hanna Instruments.

Ya he investigado en México y si la hay, solo espero la cotización de la zonda y que no cueste mucho,

Ya revise el circuito que hiciste favor de mandarme, me servirá de mucho para realizar las primeras pruebas te agradezco tu fina atención.

Pongo el enlacé por si quisieras revisar la zonda.

http://www.hannainstruments.it/struct/prodotti/pdf/E17-E27.pdf


----------



## Caredu (Sep 19, 2006)

mira las sensores de ph funcionan por diferencia de potencial..... una especie de  electrodo emana cierto potencial en un fluido, este se encuentra dentro del sensor.. y deja pasar el potencial completo y parcial deacuerdo al ph del fluido sensado.....a donde? a otro electrolito que sensa este potencial y asi deacuerdo al potencial transferido el equipo calcula por su algoritmo el ph del fluido a¡ y normalmente este sensor tiene una compenzacion de temperatura... pues el algoritmo tmb incluye temperatura... para el calculo..


----------



## waterflame (Sep 22, 2006)

Gracias Caredu!

Para quien quiera ampliar, encontré esto:
http://www.seafriends.org.nz/dda/ph.htm#How
http://www.ph-meter.información



Saludos


----------



## TODOELECTRONICA (Oct 6, 2006)

El sensor de pH se trata de un sensor químico que trabaja por diferencia de potencial, pero que tiene una salida de corriente muy baja, por eso la electrónica, osea la interfase para su funcionamiento es de muy alta impedancia. tenes que hacerlo con amplificador operacional cmos (10 Mohm) o mas de entrada. avísame y te mando el circuito chauu esteban


----------



## Aristides (Oct 25, 2006)

Fijate en este sitio, hay un medidor de PH:
http://www.emesys.com/OL2ph.htm


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 9, 2006)

Mira aca:


http://213.97.130.124/home/index.htm


----------



## Yolanda (Feb 18, 2007)

Estoy realizando un proyecto sobre un medidor de pH, pero no cuento con los conocimientos necesarios para construirlo, puesto que soy estudiante de 4to semestre, por lo mismo les pido ayuda, para ver si me pueden ayudar de alguna forma, eh investigado sensores de pH de tipo ISFET, PHE-45P, sensor óptico, entre otros. Si alguien me puede ayudar dándome información se los agradeceré.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.epanorama.net/links/measuring.html#ph


----------



## Aristides (Feb 18, 2007)

Hola Yolanda, en el sitio que está a continuación, se encuentra el circuito del amplificador y su calibración:

http://www.emesys.com/BS2index.htm


----------



## Yolanda (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola!! gracias por responder mi mensaje, si me sirvio mucho la información q me dieron =)


----------



## efmmjps (Mar 24, 2007)

Hola, soy Edwin Martinez y quiero saber si en una sonda de pH el voltaje del pH neutro es 0 o 700mV, y si el voltaje de pH mayor de 7 es negativo o menor de 7 positivo en milivoltios, les agradezco por la ayuda.


----------



## Aristides (Mar 27, 2007)

Fijate en:

http://www.emesys.com/OL2ph.htm


----------



## snowboard (Feb 15, 2009)

Un PH-meter no es un equipo barato y ademas debes tener "buffer" (soluciones patrones) para calibrarlos.
Quisas te sirva uno de esos KID para medir el PH y cloro de las piscinas, son relativamente baratos y los venden el las shoping.

saludos


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 15, 2009)

Si, yo opino lo mismo... Un *KIT* para acuarios tambien te puede servir, en el mercado morelos del DF lo consigues en unos 100 pesos.

Depende de la aplicacion que le vayas a dar.... si es por hobbie o algo parecido te valdrá cualquiera de estos, en caso de que necesites mucha presicion deberás invertirle una buena lana a un equipo industrial.

Suerte!


----------



## alexus (Jun 3, 2009)

lo prometido es deuda:


Precisión: mejor que 1%.

Rango de medida: de pH 0 a pH 9.99.

Tipo de sonda: estándar.

Alarmas de pH demasiado alto y demasiado bajo ajustables.-

Salidas para conectar a un módulo de potencia que active el dispositivo adecuado en caso de pH demasiado alto ó demasiado bajo.

Alimentación en baja tensión mediante un adaptador 220V-AC / 9V-AC.

esta mas que explicado!

*Medidor de PH para acuarios*


----------



## hisaac (Jun 5, 2009)

Gracias por el aporte. Si ya habia tomado nota de este circuito y es por ello lo unico que me falta para poder realizar el circuito es la sonda que lleva conectada a la entrada. Ya que dicha sonda es la que introducira los valores al medidor y poder asi registrarlos. 

Por eso estoy buscando la sonda de ph o electrodo de ph qu es el sensor y aun no lo encuentro he estado buscando por internet y nada y en algunos acuarios, pero sin exito aun. 

Si conocen de algun lugar donde adquiri una sonde de ph (sensor o electrodo de ph) lo agradeceria muchisimo..


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 5, 2009)

Posiblemente en este directorio industrial encuentres una sonda, la verdad veo complicado que solo vendan la sonda sin el medidor... pero las sorpresas nunca acaban 

http://www.cosmos.com.mx/i/bc84.htm


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 7, 2009)

*Hola*

*Los planos tu podrias hacerlos. Lo que se requiere es un simple milivoltimetro el cual puede ser análogo o digital.*
*Los electrodos (Sensores) de Ph (Potencial de hidrógeno) lo que generan es Milivoltaje *(59.2 mV por unidad de pH @ 25C.).

*Adjunto enlaces con teoria y un diagrama electrónico “plano”  de un “Peachimetro”.*


*Ph Sensors Theory*
*http://www.sensorland.com/HowPage037.html*http://www.sensorex.com/support/education/pH_education.htmlUn Circuito Electronicohttp://www.emesystems.com/OL2ph.htm 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola! Justamente andaba buscando un circuito así, para medir el nivel de cloro en el agua, pero menos engorroso que el que mostraron más arriba.

Encontré esta página de internet en donde explica la relación pH/mV/temperatura

http://www.emesys.com/OL2ph.htm

El circuito más básico y simple que encontré es un TL082 conectado como buffer:

http://www.66pacific.com/ph/simplest_ph.aspx

Estuve probando ese circuito, pero la salida con pH 10 que supuestamente debería dar alrededor de
-150mV, me da ese valor, pero positivo :S

Y he probado con circuitos como éste, con un TL081 y varios trimpot, pero me sigue dando cualquier cosa:

http://www.simplecircuitdiagram.com...-low-cost-adapter-for-your-digital-voltmeter/

¿Cual puede ser el problema? ¿La protoboard que da mucha estática, las soluciones buffer están contaminadas, mi tester está arruinado?

Necesito respuesta urgente, por favor. Gracias! (por algo refloto este tema de más de 6 meses de inactividad, para no crear otro nuevo con lo mismo, y seguir las reglas de este foro)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 9, 2011)

Aquí pueden conseguir la punta sensora: http://cgi.ebay.com/PH-ELECTRODE-BN...764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf4f9cb84
Hacen envíos a todo el mundo.
Pablo: qué sonda estás usando? Varía la lectura al variar el ph?


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola! Uso cables comunes, de los telefónicos. Si el tema es la sonda, entonces voy a ver donde venden en mi ciudad.

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 9, 2011)

Así no te va a funcionar. Se necesita una sonda especial (puede ser fabricada caseramente pero no es fácil). Mirá este enlace: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glass_electrode#Construction


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 10, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta, Black Tiger1954!

Voy a probar el circuito con la sonda y cuento qué pasó.

Saludos!


----------



## golumx (Feb 10, 2011)

Yo la sonda la he comprado en Ebay, las de los acuarios son validas. El hardware se hace a base de amplificadores, en primer lugar un seguidor de linea para acondicionar impedancias, y el resto pues depende de como vayas a procesar la señal, yo diseñe un ordenador para mi acuario (que nunca he terminado, me falta la etapa de potencia) y emplee otro operacional configurado como amplificador restador, para acondicionar 0pH a 0000 y 14pH a 1024 para presentar los valores leidos en un LCD, tambien constaba de un par de potenciometros para ajustar el punto medio (7.0pH a 2.5v) y la ganancia para que el rango los 14ph abarcasen 5.0v. Si busca en paginas de acuarofilia hay varios probados.....


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola! Sí, era la sonda al final. Y no fue necesaria encargarla por internet, la compré en una droguería en el centro de mi ciudad.
Es un electrodo para el pHmetro Hanna Checker (valía menos de la mitad que uno de vidrio utilizado en laboratorios profesionales), pero si no estuviera apretado con los tiempos, hubiera encargado alguno fabricado en China, que eran más baratos.

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 20, 2011)

Me alegro que haya funcionado Pablo.
De chusma no más, se puede saber cuanto te costó la sonda aproximadamente?


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 20, 2011)

$220 me salió la que yo compré


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 20, 2011)

Si, me imaginaba.... yo había estado viendo estas:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Replacement-Pro...996?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f8b588ac
U$ 19.59 con envío incluido.
Gracias por el dato.


----------



## albertosedes (Jul 8, 2011)

Hola, alguien podria ayudarme con este proyecto, necesito saber la función de transferencia de los electrodos de pH, Conductividad, Oxígen Disuelto y Cloro.
Es para un proyecto en el que acondicionare la señal que envien los electrodos para manejarla con un micro.
Gracias.


----------



## tincho8606 (Jul 16, 2012)

Buenas tardes gente querida! Soy nuevo en el foro y este es mi primer Tema. Quiero hacer un pHmetro digital... Lo que hago es medir tension en el orden de los cientos de mV de 3 buffer de pH (4, 7 y 10) y con eso tengo que construir una recta de Tensión vs pH, que seria la parte de la calibración que me esta faltando. Hasta el momento solo tengo el programa para medir la tensión y mostrarla en un LCD, pero lo que tengo que hacer en realidad es mostrar el valor de pH de la solución... Alquien que me pueda ayudar a crear la parte de la calibración y a mostrar el valor del pH que voy a medir despues de realizar la misma. Desde ya muchas gracias!!!

Este es el programa que estoy usando:


----------



## capitanp (Jul 16, 2012)

y cual es la funcion de transferencia de los  buffer de ph?


----------



## tincho8606 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hola capitanp, la funcion de tranferencias es una recta con pendiente negativa, es decir Y= mX + b, es decir que la respuesta de mi sistema es lineal, la X vendria a ser los valores de pH y las Y los valores de tension, para la calibracion yo tendria q*UE* construir dicha recta con los tres puntos y luego cuando cominece a medir deberia sacar los valores de esa ecuacion de recta que obtenga con la calibracion!


----------



## tincho8606 (Ago 6, 2012)

#include <16F877.h>
#device adc=10
#fuses XT,NOWDT
#use delay(clock=4M)
#include <lcd.c>


void main()
   {
      int16 VpH4,VpH7,VpH10,V,V1,Vm,bandera;
      float V4,V7,V10,pH,b,m;
      V1=0;
      V4=0.0;
      V7=0.0;
      V10=0.0;
      bandera=0;
      setup_adc_ports(AN0);
      setup_adc(ADC_CLOCK_INTERNAL);
      set_adc_channel(0);

      lcd_init();
      lcd_gotoxy(1,1);
      printf(lcd_putc,"\fENCENDIENDO");
      delay_ms(500);

     do
     {
         printf(lcd_putc,"\fCalibrar pHmetro");
          if(input(PIN_A1)==1){
            printf(lcd_putc,"\fMedir pH 4");
            VpH4=read_adc(AN0);
            V4=(5.0/1024.0)*VpH4; }  //Valor de tension para pH 4 
          if(input(PIN_A2)==1) {
              printf(lcd_putc,"\fMedir pH 7");
              VpH7=read_adc(AN0);
              V7=(5.0/1024.0)*VpH7;} //Valor de tension para pH 7
             if(input(PIN_A3)==1){
                  printf(lcd_putc,"\fMedir pH 10");
                  VpH10=read_adc(AN0);
                  V10=(5.0/1024.0)*VpH10;} //Valor de tension para pH 7
          if(V4==0&&V7==0&&V10==0)
          bandera=1;
     } While(bandera=0);

     m=((3*(4.0*V4+7.0*V7+10.0*V10)-21*(V4+V7+V10)))/(3*165-441);

     b=((V4+V7+V10)-21*m)/3;


     do{

         printf(lcd_putc,"\nSensando");
         delay_ms(500);
         V=read_adc();
         //if(q!=q1){
            Vm=(5.0/1024.0)*V;//reemplazar el 5.0 por Vcc con #define
            pH=(Vm-b)/m;
            lcd_gotoxy(1,1);
            printf(lcd_putc, "\fTension = %4ld", Vm);
            printf(lcd_putc, "\nVoltage = %01.2fmV", pH);
            delay_ms(500);

         V1=V;
      //}
   }

   while(TRUE);
}


Este es el codigo que modifique para que me calibre mi sensor de pH, pero todavia no logro que me muestre lo sensado en el display. Nose que parte estará mal y hace que no me muestre nada en el display! Si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradeceria muchisimo!!!

PD: El .rar de arriba contiene el codigo sin la parte de la calibracion, es anda perfectamente cuando se lo descomprime, pero si se le modifica algo deja de funcionar!!! Ayuda!!!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola y cordial saldudo

Revisa este link, ahi encuentras un sensor que se adaptaria a tus necesidades, para la activación a niveles de alto o bajo valor requieres de un PLC o hacerlo con un micro ya que los dispositivos que vienen ya con esta caracteristica son muyyyy caros. Recuerda que un sensor de pH con el uso dependiendo de la acidez del liquido a medir lo va degenerando a lo cual periodicamente es necesario de estar revisando los valores de pH con un valor de referencia o patron conocido, para obtener el valor mas preciso posible.

Saludos


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola gente.
Muy interesante este tema. Yo estoy diseñando uno de estos sensores. Pero estuve viendo uno de los circuitos que subieron y también vi varios circuitos por internet; pero hay algo que no me ha quedado claro: ¿por que usan un cable coaxil para conectar el electrodo al medidor?
Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 17, 2013)

Hola ElFabroDeLaGente

Normalmente los electrodos para la medición de PH tienen una impedancia de salida muy alta.
Generan alrededor de 59mV por unidad de PH.
El cable blindado es para eliminar, no dejar entrar, ruidos electromagnéticos que afectarían la medición.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Feb 17, 2013)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
Saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 23, 2013)

El principal componente y caro en realidad es el electrodo para medir pH. La electrónica es en sí sencilla. Pero esos electrodos trabajan en medios líquidos porque son de menbrana, es decir, tienen una menbrana de vidrio poroso que deja pasar los iones. Y contra una solución de referencia, forman una pila que produce un potencial, que es el que se mide. Si no hay líquido no hay iones móviles para medir.
Siempre se hace una dilución de la tierra en agua destilada. Busca en Google sitios como: análisis de tierras o cosas parecidas y deberías encontrar algo como referencia. Y si encuentras algún ingeniero agrónomo quizás te pueda dar alguna técnica de uso.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2013)

Hola torquer

No conozco otro metodo para medir PH/Potencial de Hidrógeno) que con electrodos especialmente diseñados para ese fin.
No son baratos, puedes visitar el siguiente enlace.
http://www.omega.com/toc_asp/subsectionSC.asp?subsection=DD01&book=Green
verás los precios.

Lo demás no es mas que un amplificador de miliVolts de muy alta impedancia de entrada.
Allá mismo, en OMEGA, hay tablas para la conversión de miliVolts a unidades de PH.

Espero que esta info. te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Tachenk (May 17, 2013)

Hola, al agua cuanto mas alcalina (carbonatada) tiene un  Ph mal alto, no al reves, a mas ácida menos carbonatos, y aun así no es matemáticamente exacto. 
El responsable de esto son los iones de Hidrogeno. 
Un agua puede ser dura y ácida a la vez, depende de la cantidad de Co2 contenida en ella, ya que este ácido no "ataca" a los carbonatos, o viceversa. Un Ph neutro se considera en rango 7, a partir de aqui se puede calibrar el medidor electronicamente. 
Dicho de otra manera puede ser altamente conductiva y un  Ph bajo, o puede ser muy poco conductiva y un Ph alto, por eso hay conductimetros y Ph metros, por uno lleva dos electrodos y otro sonda.


----------

